# Installing M3 steering wheel w/SMGII paddles



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

Does anyone know the part # and price for the M3 Steering wheel w/ SMG paddles? (The one Vince got)

I'm sure I'll have to custom-wire the paddles to work with the Step's shifting mechanism, but that shouldn't be too hard.

I know I'll need the M3 wheel. I would guess that I'll also need a few electrical connectors, so that I don't have to modify my existing connectors.

Looking at these posts:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=726
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1227

I'm thinking I'll need one each of the male and female connectors for the S224 connection, as well as the connector at the steering wheel end.. so I can just "augment" the electrical system without mangling my existing connectors or wires.

I'm curious about the connector on the steering wheel end. I would imagine that it's just one connector, with 3 or 4 wires. When one paddle is pulled (or the other pushed) it would complete one circuit, and vice-versa. Of course, I don't KNOW this.. because I don't have the wheel yet.

Does anyone know? (Vince?)

- Cowboy

I don't think we need a real DIY here now (although if I get this done, I'll write one up) .. but I'd love to have as much information as possible going into this, so I don't have to reinvent the wheel (pun intended)


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

Here's a pic of a NON-SMGII M3 wheel:

http://208.56.176.228/protect/DIY/M3_Wheel/m3_empty_lg.jpg

It looks like there are 4 connectors. Black, White, Yellow, and Green. The Green one is for the airbag, right?

In this pic:

http://208.56.176.228/protect/DIY/M3_Wheel/no_wheel_lg.jpg

the 'column' end has a few connector sockets, seen at the top. Is there a seperate receptacle for the SMGII paddle connector? Is it 'transparent' and just run through a pre-existing connector.. or are there no provisions for it (meaning I'll have to run a wire from the steering wheel down the column, etc) ?

Any info that could be provided me here will greatly 'ease my pain' later on, I'm sure.

Thanks!

- Cowboy


----------

